# Application exercice activer GPS?



## Pseudotom (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir a tous, 

Je suis confus, dès que je me sers de l'application exercice (vélo, marche), je n'ai pas le tracé gps lorsque j'exporte tout ça.

Dans réglage, confidentialité, localisation et "exercice apple watch", j'ai les trois options grisés, avec le paramètre bloqué sur "demander la prochaine fois". Je souhaiterais le mettre sur "lorsque l'app est active" pour être sur qu'il s'enclenche.

Impossible d'activer cela ni sur le téléphone, ni sur la watch.
Une idée de comment faire ça?.

Amicalement,


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2019)

Tu as essayé d'aller voir dans réglage → confidentialité → localisation sur ton iPhone?


----------



## Pseudotom (8 Octobre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as essayé d'aller voir dans réglage → confidentialité → localisation sur ton iPhone?



Strava fonctionne très bien par exemple.. et je peux modifié les paramètres. Mais là, même dans réglage → confidentialité → localisation dans l'iphone, j'ai pas l'application exercice qui apparait, et la localisation de mon iphone est active.

Idem dans l'application watch de l'iphone, rien pour cette application. C'est pas intuitif.


----------



## Pseudotom (8 Octobre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as essayé d'aller voir dans réglage → confidentialité → localisation sur ton iPhone?


Dans réglage → confidentialité → service de localisation, j'ai pleins d'app ou je peux modifier la localisation, exercice ne figure pas dedans. Elle n'y est absolument pas, j'ai toute les autres, strava, boussole, Météo...


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2019)

Pseudotom a dit:


> Dans réglage → confidentialité → service de localisation, j'ai pleins d'app ou je peux modifier la localisation, exercice ne figure pas dedans. Elle n'y est absolument pas, j'ai toute les autres, strava, boussole, Météo...


C'est étonnant parce que j'ai bien exercice moi.
Je suis toujours sur iOS 12 mais même sur iOS 13 le réglage devrait toujours être dans réglage.


----------



## Pseudotom (8 Octobre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est étonnant parce que j'ai bien exercice moi.
> Je suis toujours sur iOS 12 mais même sur iOS 13 le réglage devrait toujours être dans réglage.









 Je n'ai que ça.


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2019)

C'est embêtant ça, au moins ça explique pourquoi ça fonctionne pas.
Seule solution, va voir Apple pour leur demander comment faire.


----------

